# Software Build v10.2 2020.12.1.1 e710c15fcfa6 (2020-03-26)



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

https://teslascope.com/teslapedia/software/2020.12.1.1

So far only one vehicle.

"This software update contains the same release notes as 2020.12.1"


----------



## airbutchie (Sep 1, 2018)

Just got notification... Installing now...


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

Saw the official thread pop up and just realized I had never changed my vote. Now my vote is current But this post was moved. I edited my comment for spelling and to have it make more sense (I hope).


----------

